# What Happened To My Telnet Connection?



## Teraflop (May 28, 2005)

I haven't been here in a long time because I have had no problems, but all of a sudden I can't connect to my DTIVO anymore using telnet! I can ping it with no problem, and my TiVo desktop enables my TiVo to access my pictures and music on my computer. When I type in the address it doesn't say it can't connect, it just hangs up with no response of any kind. Does anybody know how I can find out what happened?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

do you have tivoweb?
if so do you have hackman?
if so, start telnet from there 1 of two ways.
1) select start next to the telnet entry on the menu
2) if it's NOT there at the bottom of the hackman screen, there's an /enter shell command in that box enter tnlited to start telnet.
I bet your author file was modified somehow and telnet isn't starting by itself anymore.


----------



## Teraflop (May 28, 2005)

I don't have TiVoweb, just TiVo Desktop. Please tell me where to get TiVoweb and also Hackman too, so I can get back to telnetting my DTIVO.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

tivoweb.sourceforge.net
you must have ftp to do this.
If you used zipper, you SHOULD have tivoweb.
just type the ip address of your tivo into a browser window.


----------



## Teraflop (May 28, 2005)

I did use the ZIPPER, but when I type in my TiVo's IP address it doesn't come up. I use FTPWanderer. Is it possible that even though I used ZIPPER that I didn't install TiVoWeb? Wouldn't the files necessary to install TiVoWeb be on my TiVo's HD that I could access and install now?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Not if you can't telnet to it. FTPWanderer sounds like a FTP client?? Open IE and type in your Tivos IP address.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

if you can ftp to/from tivo you can indeed install twp.
starting it on the other hand will indeed require telnet.
There isn't anything that would cause telnet to "stop running"
a more likely suspect, is has something changed on your network? are you running firewall software for example?


----------



## Teraflop (May 28, 2005)

Actually I have a suspicion about what happened to my telnet connection, but so far have not been able to get support from the manufacturer. I got a bad case of spyware called SPYFALCON and my AdAware wouldn't get rid of it, so I downloaded and purchased SpyWare Doctor which did an excellent job of ridding my system of the SPYFALCON and a lot more garbage, but apparently it did something to telnet, but I can't figure out what it did in the configuration settings. I was careful to look at what it removed and I'm certain that nothing it removed had anything to do with telnet, but I still can't telnet my TiVo. It's still strange that I can ping my TiVo and TiVo desktop still works fine. Nothing was affected but telnet. I could be wrong about SpyWare Doctor having something to do with it, but it is too much of a coincidence that this problem started right after I installed it.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

try another client like hyperterminal or even terraterm pro.


----------



## Teraflop (May 28, 2005)

Would you use HYPERTERMINAL in conjunction with TYTOOL the same way?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yes
hyperterminal is just another telnet interface


----------



## skw (Jan 24, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> yes
> hyperterminal is just another telnet interface


Hyperterminal is a great program, and it is so much more than JUST another telnet interface. ;-) Sorry to jump on Gunnyman over semantics.

Just in case the telnet daemon got killed or died for some reason, did you try restarting the Tivo? Do you have a serial cable? Either of those might get you in, and be another option. Did you try telnet from a different PC that didn't get messed up by Spyware and/or the Spyware Zapper? It wouldn't surprise me if Spyware compromised your telnet executable, and then the Spyware zapper disabled it.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

for the purposes of his question hyperterm IS just another telnet connection


----------



## Teraflop (May 28, 2005)

*SUCCESS*

I don't know why I didn't think to re-start the TiVo.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Yay


----------



## Teraflop (May 28, 2005)

Now that TELNET is functioning again, how do I install TIVOWEBPLUS? It is on my TiVo hd located in VAR/HACK/TIVOWEBPLUS/TIVOWEBPLUS. Exactly which file should I run? There are various files called TIVOWEB and HACKMAN is there too. Is it the .cfg files or what?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

it SHOULD be running
what happens when you type your tivo's IP address in your web browser's address bar?
if NOTHING happens,
telnet to tivo type twp from bash prompt


----------



## Teraflop (May 28, 2005)

Here is what I got when I typed TWP at prompt:

Only-TiVo# cd /var/hack
Only-TiVo# cd /var/hack/tivowebplus
Only-TiVo# tivoweb
Only-TiVo# twp
starting Tivowebplus
Only-TiVo# TivoWebPlus Project - v1.2.1
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
couldn't open socket: address already in use
while executing
"socket -server ::session $http_port"
(file "/var/hack/tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl" line 795)


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

then that means its RUNNING
so put your tivo Ip address in a browser address window.


----------



## Teraflop (May 28, 2005)

I apologize, you people must think I am an idiot. I have always had TiVo WEBPLUS and I didn't connect the name with it. I typed in my TiVo's address in IE6 and when it came up I recognized it right away. SORRY! There is one thing I would like to know, shouldn't I be able to access it from any computer anywhere? I have tried it from work and other peoples computers in their homes and it will never come up. My TiVo is hard wired to my router which is hard wired to the cable modem and it is all hard wired to my computer.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you need to forward port 80 in your router to your tivo's Ip address and edit tivoweb.cfg to password protect it.


----------



## Teraflop (May 28, 2005)

I set port 80 in my routers configuration for my TiVo and I  located TiVoweb.cfg, but how do I edit it? Do I need a special editor to do so?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

a unix friendly editor like metapad on the PC or textwrangler on the mac.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Or vi or joe directly on the TiVo via bash.


----------

